# Southern Brazil - a different view about this country



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

*Population: aproximadetly 27 million

Area: 575.315 km²

Biggest Cities: Curitiba (PR) 1.8 million, Porto Alegre (RS) 1.4 million, Joinville (SC) 500 thousand, Londrina (PR) 500 thousand, Caxias do Sul (RS) 400 thousand, Florianópolis (SC) 400 thousand

Biggest Metro Areas: Porto Alegre (RS) 4,1 million, Curitiba (PR) 3,2 million, Florianópolis (SC) 900 thousand*












This region is composed of three states, which has the highest HDI in the country:

*Paraná State (PR)

Population: ~ 10,6 million
Capital: Curitiba*










*Santa Catarina State (SC)

Population: ~ 6,2 million
Capital: Florianópolis*










*Rio Grande do Sul State (RS)

Population: ~ 10,9 million
Capital: Porto Alegre*












(Flickr and Panoramio)



*1.*









_Alegrete (RS) - rlmart (Panoramio)_

*2.*









_Balneário Camboriú (SC) - leocanon_

*3.*









_Blumenau (SC) - roni vahldiek (Panoramio)_

*4.*









_Bombinhas (SC) - HectorPace_

*5.*









_Bombinhas (SC) - pfg_

*6.*









_Canela (RS) - Deivid Jardim de A._

*7.*









_Canela (RS) - guilherme carnaval_

*8.*









_Cascavel (PR) - Delfim Martins_

*9.*









_Cascavel (PR) - Gil Sikora_

*10.*









_Cascavel (PR) - Jorge Nishikawa_

*11.*









_Castro (PR) - Jackson Cabral_

*12.*









_Caxias do Sul (RS) - Mica Chemello (Panoramio)_

*13.*









_Curitiba (PR) - Dirceu Heeren_

*14.*









_Curitiba (PR) - jeffeusa_

*15.*









_Curitiba (PR) - jeffeusa_

*16.*









_Farroupilha (RS) - Aldo Toniazzo_

*17.*









_Faxinal do Céu (PR) - luiz.brunelli_

*18.*









_Faxinal do Céu (PR) - xuxuquinha_

*19.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - murilo78_

*20.*









_Foz do Iguaçu (PR) - klausinho_

*21.*









_Fraiburgo (SC) - Fernando Stankuns (Panoramio)_

*22.*









_Fraiburgo (SC) - UCHAKARASEK (Panoramio)_

*23.*









_Guarapuava (PR) - eloir afonso weiber_

*24.*









_Guarapuava (PR) - Loivinho A.M.França (Panoramio)_

*25.*









_Ibirama (SC) - hoxty (Panoramio)_

*26.*









_Ibirama (SC) - Mauro Wunderlich (Panoramio)_

*27.*









_Cambará do Sul (RS) - kitty & kal-el_

*28.*









_Itajaí (SC) - juraruiz_

*29.*









_Itajaí (SC) - luzuni (Panoramio)_

*30.*









_Joinville (SC) - Giba Härbe_

*31.*









_Lages (SC) - marco gamborgi_

*32.*









_Lages (SC) - Dany John Zanini (Panoramio)_

*33.*









_Lapa (PR) - Graiazoo_

*34.*









_Londrina (PR) - naid moura_

*35.*









_Maringá (PR) - juliano5 (Panoramio)_

*36.*









_Morretes (PR) - Márcio Cabral de Moura_

*37.*









_Nova Pádua (RS) - Germano Schüür (Panoramio)_

*38.*









_Nova Petrópolis (RS) - jakza_

*39.*









_Nova Petrópolis (RS) - ANELISE KUNRATH (Panoramio)_

*40.*









_Nova Petrópolis (RS) - danielschuur (Panoramio)_

*41.*









_Nova Petrópolis (RS) - SEDENIR TAUFER (Panoramio)_

*42.*









_Passo Fundo (RS) - Edilson Benvenutti_

*43.*









_Pelotas (RS) - ANELISE KUNRATH (Panoramio)_

*44.*









_Antonina (PR) - lobomidia_

*45.*









_Pinto Bandeira (RS) - Breno Rocha Júnior_

*46.*









_Pomerode (SC) - Carlos C. Nasato (Panoramio)_

*47.*









_Pomerode (SC) - Leo Laps (Panoramio)_

*48.*









_Ponta Grossa (PR) - fotografo3d_

*49.*









_Porto Alegre (RS) - mktpoatur (Panoramio)_

*50.*









_Santo Ângelo (RS) - DIOR ZUNINO_

*51.*









_São Francisco do Sul (SC) - KnollJC_

*52.*









_São Francisco do Sul (SC) - rafa-pereira_

*53.*









_São Miguel das Missões (RS) - christian grosch_

*54.*









_Lauro Müller (SC) - -pry oliveira_

*55.*









_Toledo (PR)_

*56.*









_Torres (RS) - carmem_

*57.*









_Torres (RS) - letipora_

*58.*









_Treze Tílias (SC) - emmerich51 (Panoramio)_

*59.*









_Benedito Novo (SC) - digitalplus_

*60.*









_Bombinhas (SC) - davikr_

*61.*








_Bombinhas (SC) - osnildo vieira_

*62.*









_Criciúma (SC)_

*63.*









_Balneário Camboriú (SC) - daniloio_

*64.*









_Lages (SC) - doug fanny_

*65.*









_Urubici (SC) - Estalagem Villa da Montanha_

*66.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - felipe vieira_

*67.*









_Florianópolis (SC)_

*68.*









_Florianópolis (SC)_

*69.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - danielx_

*70.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - peskador_

*71.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - robson silva floripa_

*72.*









_Florianópolis (SC) - Thiuzinho_

*73.*









_Governador Celso Ramos (SC) - casal maly_

*74.*









_Treze Tílias (SC)_

*75.*









_Itapema (SC) - daniel dreer_

*76.*









_Joinville (SC)_

*77.*









_Joinville (SC) - jorgeas_

*78.*









_Blumenau (SC)_

*79.*









_natpatrick dias marques_

*80.*









_Morro da Igreja (SC) - Wikipedia_

*81.*









_Palmas do Arvoredo - poss_

*82.*









_Pomerode (SC) - thomas koch_

*83.*









_Rio dos Cedros (SC) - fernando fel_

*84.*









_Rio dos Cedros (SC) - imigração SC_

*85.*









_São Bento do Sul (SC) - marisstella_

*86.*









_São Joaquim (SC) - Wikipedia_

*87.*









_São Joaquim (SC) - fotógrafo3D_

*88.*









_São Joaquim (SC) - rod499_

*89.*









_São Joaquim (SC) - rod499_

*90.*









_São Joaquim (SC) - rod499_

*91.*









_clickrbs.com_

*92.*









_Schroeder (SC) - ita mauro_

*93.*









_Urubici (SC) - Rodrigo D'Alberto_

*94.*









_Videira (SC)_

*95.*









_Orleans (SC) - www.santacatarinabrasil.com_

​


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

I love my country...great images Barriga-Verde....:cheers:
But, I miss so many beautiful places in southof Brazil here.....


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

The south is my land!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great views!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE the scenery!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing photos from southern Brazil :cheers:


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DSoares (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pics about Southern Brazil...

Keep doing this kind of thread, Green paunch :lol:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Lovely pics! :cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Love it !


----------



## .Kr'st_fer. (Apr 5, 2007)

_I'm very happy be in the south of Brazil, is a source of incomparable beauty .._


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Ty


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great thread..nice view from south BR..quite different from the rest of the country, with a lot of roots from Germany and Italy.


----------



## Don_Ron_NYC (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful Pics....

I will have to visit the region one day....I am sure


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics, Barriga! kay:


----------



## CF/PR (May 19, 2009)

amazing pics from southern region

:cheers:


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## FelipeAS (Jul 16, 2009)

uolll
beautiful 

proud of this land!!


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

very beautiful


----------



## Thina (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice. I Love southern Brazil.


----------

